# Macbook pro: Intel HD graphics 3000 not detected

## pfilz0

Hi All,

For some reason, the integrated GPU (included with i7-2860QM) is not detected on my Macbook Pro 8.2 (late 2011) when running Gentoo (or Win7). I've read that in Windows the reason might be due to Apple's UEFI implementation which only exposes the discrete GPU. In the gentoo wiki article, there's no mention about people having problems with this so I'm wondering if any of you has experienced the same problem and was able to solve it somehow. I think my kernel config should be fine, but I posted it below in case something is missing there.

edit: I'm using refit for triple booting Gentoo, Win7, OSX. Could this be the reason?

output of: lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:01.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller #5 (rev 05)

00:1a.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev b5)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev b5)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev b5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Universal Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1d.7 USB controller: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM65 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler XT [AMD Radeon HD 6700M Series]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Turks HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6000 Series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57765 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 10)

02:00.1 SD Host controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM57765 Memory Card Reader (rev 10)

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4331 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 02)

04:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Agere Systems FW643 PCI Express 1394b Controller (PHY/Link) (rev 08)

```

uname -a

```

Linux localhost 3.3.1-gentoo #3 SMP Mon Apr 16 21:58:19 CEST 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2860QM CPU @ 2.50GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

output of .config:

http://pastebin.com/GufXb7ryLast edited by pfilz0 on Wed Apr 18, 2012 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## audiodef

Is it detected when running MacOS?

----------

## pfilz0

Yes, in MacOS it is detected and GPU switching works fine

----------

## mk2soldier

I'm also very interested in this...

 :Smile: 

----------

## EatMeerkats

You have to boot without using BIOS emulation (using rEFIt + Grub2, for example).  If there's a pause when the screen goes blank before Grub/Windows shows up, you're using BIOS emulation (which will hide the integrated graphics).

----------

## mk2soldier

Understood, can you also tell me if i must bless the volume from OSX?

Thank you!

----------

## EatMeerkats

I don't think so… if I remember correctly, you put Grub on the EFI partition.  This might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting perhaps?

----------

